

ShowHN: LoveThisSong, insta-share your songs from iPhone to Facebook - Arkh4m
http://lab.welaika.com/post/36658905097/a-matter-of-love
When it comes to music, it’s always a matter of love. Some songs speak so perfectly about what we are and what we feel, that we are bound to them as if we were their authors.<p>The iPod changed the way we listen to music. Its shuffle mode surprises us with the right song at the right time, and it often seems like magic.<p>In those moments, you want to share your feelings with friends you care about the most, but sometimes it can be hard.<p>You are probably hung in a crowded train and you are using your iPhone with just one hand. You want your friends to listen to the whole song you’re listening to, and the best way to do this is by sharing the YouTube video on Facebook. This can be hard. You need to type, to scroll and a read a list on a small screen, to tap, and tap, and tap again.<p>Or you can use Love This Song!.<p>Screenshot of Love This Song!<p>Love This Song! is an iPhone app that makes this all simpler and more beautiful. As soon as you open it, you see the videos of the song you’re listening to. Each video is shown full screen, so you don’t have to squint to read the title or to see the thumbnail. You can play the videos, and when you decide to share one of them, you just have to double tap the Love This Song! huge magenta button (patent pending) and you’re done.<p>If you feel like doing it, you can write a message and publish it with the video, by just tapping once the button.<p>Try it now: it’s simple, it’s beautiful, it’s free.
======
mat_jack1
It's a cool iPhone app for music lover and for people used to share music on
Facebook.

Worth a try.

